# where do you start??



## fishhafner13 (Aug 25, 2011)

ive been intersted in breeding fish for a long time, and i was wondering where to start, what fish are easiest, and the right conditions etc.
thanks!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello fish...

I prefer Fancy Guppies. They're very hardy and pretty forgiving when it comes to beginner's mistakes.

If this is your first attempt at "water keeping", I would recommend starting with a larger tank. Don't go smaller than a 30 gallon. If you can spend the money, a 55 gallon is the perfect size.

Let us know if a question comes to you.

B


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I started with Platy's not really by choice, but the tank I bought from a friend had them in it, so I moved them to a breeding tank and now currently have around 20 fry. 

I am breeding some guppies now and playing with colors just to see what I end up with


----------



## fishhafner13 (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks guys, ive been looking into the market for a new tank, but, i gotta get that through the parents.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I started with bettas.They are not really as easy as some of the others im sure,but seeing a male in full flare and then the embrace,is a great thing to witness.It kinda shows a softer side of these little fighting ninjas.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Also I start with Guppies @ the beginning was kind a hard but ones u learn by mistakes are petty much easier. Now I got a 10 gls. tank full of frys.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

I start with guppies. At the beginning were kind a hard ,but then u will enjoy to see them throw the fry out. Awesome. Now I got a 10 gals. full of fry.*w3


----------



## fishhafner13 (Aug 25, 2011)

thx. woudl a 40 gal. tank work. its the best i can get with the money i have and still pay for good gear.


----------



## fishhafner13 (Aug 25, 2011)

would 40 gal. work. best i can get for my money. also, how do you make sure you get male and female from the fish stores? (srry if its obvious, haven't researched it much yet)


----------



## fishhafner13 (Aug 25, 2011)

do you suggest a large tank so as not to have to remove the female/males from the fri?


----------



## dragonmoon (Aug 27, 2011)

Personally I would go for a species like corys theyre really fun to watch when they're courting chasing each other around and generally pretty easy to sex and breed  
Plus the fry aren't as fragile as some species of fish


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

fishhafner13 said:


> do you suggest a large tank so as not to have to remove the female/males from the fri?


Good morning fish...

A 40 gallon tank is fine to start. I like long tanks instead of tall tanks, because you can keep a few more fish in a longer tank.

I have always kept the fry with the rest of my fish. Just feed a little more often if you have fry and the adults won't bother the little ones.

B


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree with the above. All my fry are not separated. Of course I feed twice a day, and offer plenty of places for them to hide.


----------

